# Working Out and Your Personality Type



## Cher Zee

I was just wondering if there is a correlation between how you work out and your personality type.

For example, I'm an ENFP and I HATE working out at home to a DVD. I get bored, frustrated, unmotivated. But when I go to a class with a lot of people in it, I'm suddenly energized and ready to go.

How about you? What your personality type and how does it affect your work out?


----------



## Snakecharmer

ENTP, prefer to work out alone...can't stand a lot of socialization in the gym. It isn't that I don't like the other members - it is that staying focused is hard enough for me, and my schedule limits my gym time.

I prefer weight lifting - heavy - and kettlebell work. Not a fan of a lot of cardio...I do like running sprints and doing interval training (short bursts of power, etc). I like being challenged and being strong.


----------



## Blystone

I would think Enneagram type would have more to do with this sort of thing than MBTI type. 

That being said; INTJ. I have an intense desire to workout and if I don't I get frustrated and irritable.


----------



## LittleOrange

Interesting. I prefer working out at home at my own pace, than at a gym. One of the reasons is that I don´t like the socializing that much (some women just can´t shut up, lol! ) and another reason is that I don´t like structure, so having a training twice a week or something is not really my cup of tea. I exercise when I feel like it and how much I feel like. Mostly I do yoga or pilates and I follow the Livestrong Women Channel on Youtube, which has great exercises. I also do strength exercises with those little balls. Sometimes I feel like running so I just go jogging in a park. 

ISFP, btw.


----------



## Trinidad

I don't work out as such. I irregularly exercise specific areas like my abs and upper arms when they get a little floppy for my taste. Never in a gym though, I really don't see the point, but to each their own.

ISTJ btw.


----------



## 54-46 ThatsMyNumber

infp, at the gym 6-7 days a week 50/50 cardio and strength training. don't like it when people approach me and want to chit chat, but i have becme a big fan of lululemon


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

INFP, and I like to work out in complete solitude with loud music and strobe lights. I want to feel like the second coming of Jesus Christ when I'm running on a treadmill, as if the wrath of God is about to thunder down on all humanity when I lift weights.


----------



## Fleetfoot

I don't care to work out in the usual context. I enjoy doing a lot of fun sports, and if I have to do training in order to perform well in them I will, but I don't necessarily find joy out of it. I find joy in the results that show later.

ESTP


----------



## Jwing24

I tried working out to get rid of some of my issues. I tried it for a few years and had some results. Unfortunately, they didn't get rid of my issues (duh). 

INFJ

EDIT: weightlifting (bench/DL/Squat/pullups, didn't use machines much) and crossfit were the things I've tried


----------



## WamphyriThrall

I can't do routines - I'll lose motivation and quit if things stay the same, so I always look for new exercises and combinations to keep work outs interesting. Solitary, too, though at my house it's a bit tough to get privacy and I'd prefer a gym where focus is possible. 

Ideally, an active lifestyle and maybe a sport would keep me motivated to keep pushing myself.


----------



## Elsewhere1

I am ESFJ and I prefer to work out alone at home, or at the gym. I also love to exercise outdoors. I love trail hiking and running! I have a couple of friends whom I walk/run/hike with occasionally and that is always great too!


----------



## Elsewhere1

*@JSRS01..............stated just like an INTJ, lol *


----------



## Falling Down

I love to work out, but I won't really get into it unless I have someone there with me - whether it be a very close friend or a group of people.
And just like you, I've tried working out by myself to a video at home, and I couldn't get myself into it. I have also done pilates to a YouTube channel, but likewise, I wasn't very happy being by myself, and now I refuse to do it if there's no one with me.

Besides needing company, I am no good with routines (unless I have someone there to push me and do them with me), and I especially love to try out new workouts and equiptment. I find that I love working out in a gym, as compared to having a class (I'm very uncoordinated and clumsy, they just don't fit).

I push myself a lot, my friends think I do so more than I should. I lift until I feel like vessels are about to pop, and I run until I am about to throw up and can't feel my legs as I walk (it's a trippy experience!). I am definitely a perfectionist, and I certainly don't slack off when it comes to any physical activity. I am always wanting to be better, and I'll stay for as long as I can, hours on end.
And then usually, I can't even get out of bed the next day, haha.

It feels wonderful though, and I get a tight, toned body out of it, so I don't plan on stopping anytime soon. ♡
(And hiking is always fun too! I also love getting into outdoor sports~)

Oh, I'm an INFP.


----------



## Antipode

INFJ:

I prefer to work out alone, alone--even with no people around xD I run at night, and do my usual workout inside! I guess it's just the lack of drawing attention to myself that I like.


----------



## Flaming Rain

INTP, At the moment, I work alone in the solitude of my home and with music in my ears. If I don't workout, it bothers me because I can feel that I'm missing something, but I don't get worked up over it. I know eventually I will get the workout I need. I rather get my workout playing sports more than anything else, because it's organized and I know that when I do exercise alone, it's very disorganized.


----------



## tangosthenes

INTP
When I'm actually working out regularly, I prefer to run outside, and push myself to near-death. It clears up my anxiety very well. Strength training the same, but I'm more a fan of a strength training routine randomly balanced with cardio/yoga/plyo elements, too. I really liked doing 10 exercises a minute each busting your ass the whole way, resting for one minute, 10 more, rest, 10 more, rest, 10 more.

The running thing resulted in too many injuries so I have had to stop pushing that hard and take it easier.

I cannot stand groups when we are cooperating. Competition, I can handle, and am very motivated with, but cooperation just makes me feel uncomfortable.
I get no muscles, either. I'm just perma-skinny.


----------



## telepariah

I only work out doing activities that I love to do. I love to run... alone. I love to ski either alone or with friends. When I was single I would ski alone in the backcountry but since I married I haven't done that once. I also used to speed skate inline... again alone, but a really serious crash that nearly disabled me and forced me to endure two painful surgeries led me to retire from that. 

I did go to the gym to do specific exercises as part of my rehab from numerous orthopedic surgeries. But I only did that because I had to get strong again. Now I am back to living an outdoor lifestyle, though much to my chagrin, my running days are probably numbered. I'm enjoying walking more and more as I've come to believe time on your feet is the most important thing you can do for your overall fitness.


----------



## Herp

ISTJ

I enjoy working out by myself, right before work. I do mostly weight training, with some light cardio before and after the work-outs. I find that socialization really makes the whole thing harder to do - I want to be finished by a certain time! But I enjoy a healthy social atmosphere at the gym, rather than working out alone or working out with people that are strictly there to work out.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

ENXP. Hate working to in public and especially hate hearing other people groan.

mostly just hate working out, l once got obsessive about it though. l prefer dance-aerobic activity :kitteh:


----------



## niffer

ENFJ probably.

I prefer running outside somewhere where there is no incline and an even surface (like a track or around the block in a city) to running on a treadmill or running on an incline or uneven surface. I find it easier to run without anyone I know around.

Other types of exercise I enjoy doing with others however. I feel that having other people around motivates me to work harder and it's nice to share feedback with each other.

Hm.. I prefer doing a variety of things because it's more fun to me that way and keeps me motivated and consistent, but I have done more rigid schedules before. I guess I experiment with my workout style every so often. Sometimes I go through periods where I get super lazy and never work out.

I work out almost entirely for aesthetic reasons. Also for mental health. 

This is kind of weird maybe, but something about exercise carries a tinge of shame and awkwardness for me. Maybe because I used to be picked on in elementary school when I was chubby.

Also I have no idea how my personality influences my exercising style.


----------



## muffleupagus

ENTP. I just started crossfit at a new center. It's a small garage gym with just a few members. Perfect for me. I'd rather workout by myself usually, but do admit that the occasional support and drive to push past other people helps some days. 

I will basically do the crossfit at group when I like the WOD posted, and don't mind working within the group that day, else program my own training, or even find an online WOD. 

I have an olympic bar, bumper plates, a 20# medicine ball, pullup bar, badass bike, and access to a gym downstairs, and an indoor natatorium (for freestyle laps) from the city. I like working with body weights or free-weights in circuit-training, or metabolic training some times. Strength focus other days. Endurance focus, still, at least twice a week. 

I can't stand to stick to a regular protocol for too long. I understand some order must be had for specific goals, but overall keep shifting things as the weeks move on, to keep my gains going, and muscles/progress balanced for the overall goal of being as fit as possible while I age.


----------



## Mind Swirl

INFP (I think), and I don't like working out if it involves running on a treadmill staring at a wall or lifting weights staring at a wall. I also don't care for team sports. I like to exercise if it involves getting to someplace fun or enjoying scenery, or doing something new. I like to ride my bike or hike or walk because it doesn't feel like "working out".
I also tried bodyboarding which was great. It never "felt" like working out because I was focused on getting on the waves and paddling in time to catch them.


----------



## rawrmosher

ENFP, I love cardio  used to be majorly into running, now I just do 4 kilometres on my dad's rowing machine a day. I'm pretty in shape, plus my arms and stomach and to a lesser extent my legs are gettin' jacked


----------



## TrialByFire

ENTJ love working out, alternate days with the focus on cardio or strengh training, and enjoy team sport's more then solitary workout's with an exception to rock climbing.


----------



## Lacrimosa

INFP. I go walking with my cousin for 3 miles (when counting) and we jog for 2 miles almost every day of the week. We then work on abdominal and leg workouts. It's much better to have a work out buddy with me so we can both motivate each other plus, it doesn't feel as awkward as it would if I were to exercise by myself. I feel more motivated to do workouts. roud:


----------



## Takadox

I'm an ENTP and I prefer endurance training with aerobic exercise. Such as long runs or swims. They provide a challenge to make oneself do something difficult for a long time. I'm trying to get back into doing it, but its hard. It takes a lot of self control and determination, good things to develop for an ENTP, but it also makes it difficult.

I do prefer to have someone with me, just one or two, to talk to if running, but it is not necessary. I can get pretty bored though, or I will just zone out for and hour or two.


----------



## stillakidatheart

(INFJ). I practically bike around 2 miles every day when I have school. I haven’t gone to the gym yet, but I’ve recently started doing sit-ups and other muscle exercises every night to build up my stomach. I would go jogging perhaps, but for some reason I’m hesitant to go alone.
I actually enjoyed running in some p.e. classes I had, so I hope to do so in the future.


----------



## Blazy

I go to gym around 4 or 5 days a week, working out for 2~3 hours each day just lifting.

ESTP

edit- also play a lot of competitive sports


----------



## thealchemist

ENFP

I love working out at home. I get to take my time and not feel rushed like I do at the gym.

Right now, I'm doing Insanity and lifting each day.
After finishing month 2, I would like to do more recreational and outdoor activities to keep in shape.


----------



## ShadoWolf

INTP: I sometimes exercise, when I get this intense feeling that I'm unhealthy and I'll die, but meh I don't really exercise. Still underweight though, which is probably a bad thing.


----------



## thinking_one

INFJ
I exercise on weekdays, missing a day here and there. I switch in between bodyweight exercises, running, and parkour/natural movement which I do the most. I subscribe to "Be strong to be useful" philosophy, all of the stuff I do is either fun or practical.


----------



## Kittynip

ENTP
No working out for me. Noooo.
The routine of an exercise regimen really kills my enthusiasm for it. & in general, I just dislike it!


----------



## muffleupagus

@*Kittynip *

Routine can suck it. 

Just pick one of millions of WOD's. thousands new posted every day online, and get to it!!


----------



## DiamondDays

Wh1zkey said:


> I go to gym around *4 or 5 days a week*, working out for* 2~3 hours each day just lifting*.
> 
> ESTP
> 
> edit- also play a lot of competitive sports


So either you are a pro BB or you don't really see much gains at all, do ya?


----------



## DiamondDays

Oh_no_she_DIDNT said:


> "Judger - Perceiver" misunderstanding at the gym???
> 
> Once upon a time, I was doing some kind of weight lifting type machine at the gym.. and usually I use a light weight setting with a longer set and repetition because I'm petite and I don't go for the heavier weights, and also because I'm really flexible and that's great for ballet class but sucks for weight lifting cause its not healthy for my joints. Anywho, my approach for using the weight training machines is to work out on each one until I feel the burn and then sustain the burn for a while longer until I start getting fatigued. I pick an arbitrary number and then count to that and then sometimes go beyond if I can. I walk freely from one machine to the next as I feel the need.. whatever is free.. whatever I'm in the mood for.. no rigid routine... The 'P' that I am.
> 
> This lady comes up to me while I'm in the middle of working out and asks me how many reps or sets I am doing and how many I have left and which one I'm on.. I reply, kindly, that I wasn't counting and that I wasn't done. She didn't like that answer and asked again, "Well, how many sets do you have left?!" as if I use the same system she does. I repeated that I wasn't sure.... I assume I that was messing up her routine, and it was her way of letting me know that she was waiting for it.. but it just bothered me.. because she assumed I used the same system, and also because I would never bother someone while they were working out. I would leave them be and wait until they were done or go find something else to do.
> 
> 
> Also, I like @_Monsieur Melancholy_'s second coming work out system.. If I can escape into an INFPhantasy while I'm working out, it doesn't feel like work anymore, and I work out harder.


So you're one of those people who think the weight machines are for doing cardio?

Obviously she was pissed. You were there hogging the machine she wanted to use while doing something that would net you about 0 to nothing in the end anyway.


----------



## Scelerat

DiamondDays said:


> So you're one of those people who think the weight machines are for doing cardio?
> 
> Obviously she was pissed. You were there hogging the machine she wanted to use while doing something that would net you about 0 to nothing in the end anyway.


Could be worse, could be curling in the squat rack or using a weight belt, gloves and chalk while deadlifting 10kgs.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Schweeeeks

Most likely an xNTP (definitely social extrovert) or an ENFJ.
Not fond of classes. I only go if there is a skill there I can't acquire on my own. Solitude is best. Not even an exercise buddy. It's distracting.
I do most of my stuff at home, but I don't own a treadmill/elliptical, so I have to go to the gym for that. 
It's too bad I'm not a little more people-friendly in this area... Sports would be the perfect outlet for someone that likes to push their body to the limit. Team sports mehhhhhhh. Solo sports are more my speed like belly dancing and rock climbing. Maybe I'll make an exception for martial arts too.

Edit: All those ridiculous machines at the gym make me nervous. I won't go near one unless someone forces me lol. Body resistance workouts all the way. Until I hit the ceiling then..well.....meh.
Forgot to add- I love portability! Any workout I can take with me, no extra luggage necessary, is a keeper!


----------



## afriskikiwi

Entp. I am just now getting back into it but I enjoy powerlifting and only on occasion I'll do cardio. I've even built all the equipment for a home gym. I really don't enjoy the music gyms play. My idea of workout music is slayer not todays hits.


----------



## Manunkind

ENTJ and I tend to stick to a long term plan. Aka, I have my workouts all written down with goals to beat each workout.

I try to avoid the repetitive workouts as a low performance always comes out of it.


----------



## Blazy

DiamondDays said:


> So either you are a pro BB or you don't really see much gains at all, do ya?


^noob.


----------



## indignation

The 8 Colors of Fitness by Suzanne Brue - Color Coded Exercise Personality Quiz based on Myers Briggs - Summary: MBTI Types and Color Personalities

Ill just leave this here


----------



## misterjc0612

I am an INTP, and I've become very dedicated in the last few months. I lift 4 days a week, and go by this workout routine my friend gave me. I remain consistent, and _have_ to get my workout in 4 days a week no matter what. The way I go about these workouts and my diet is very methodical. Depending on what I'm doing, I will typically think about it carefully and make a decision that way. So yea, I basically go by the book. Seems to be working. =)


----------



## indignation

b_h said:


> I skimmed through this whole thread only to find 2 other ISTP posts regarding an innate distaste towards working out. Just last year I signed up for a month pass at my local gym and only went 7 out of 30 days. What a waste of $60 that was eh?
> 
> There's something odd about disliking to do things repetitively solely to gain something in return. I'd rather enjoy having an experience of playing sports or learning a new activity that also works my body. I just find it pointless to subject myself to achieving the body I want without having fun.


I'm an ISTP who likes working out just to workout and get stronger

I enjoy it overall and as IDGAF mucha bout how my body looks as long as im improving and better able to use it


----------



## Tad Cooper

Snakecharmer said:


> ENTP, prefer to work out alone...can't stand a lot of socialization in the gym. It isn't that I don't like the other members - it is that staying focused is hard enough for me, and my schedule limits my gym time.
> 
> I prefer weight lifting - heavy - and kettlebell work. Not a fan of a lot of cardio...I do like running sprints and doing interval training (short bursts of power, etc). I like being challenged and being strong.


I agree, I only like working out with people if it's something like a martial art and sparring (so fun) but not in the gym or anything. I wanted to run with people, but they were so dull with it =_= all "huf huf huf" and no talking or bouncing around or jumping over things or running on the grass or anything adventurous!! 

I'm ENTP and enjoy swimming alone (I alternate breaststroke and backstroke, because front crawl feels like drowning) and I love running outside (I run wearing a 20lbs vest to add to the work out cause I find running very easy what with walking everywhere and living on a hill at home). I also like yoga (do it every morning), stretching, lifting weights etc, but don't do that much cause of the cost of gyms and equipment....


----------



## GoosePeelings

ISTP - rope skipping and swimming mostly. I can do them on my own, at my own pace, without being disturbed. I might go to gym at times but only with someone close to me.


----------



## GalacticGoose

misterjc0612 said:


> I am an INTP, and I've become very dedicated in the last few months. I lift 4 days a week, and go by this workout routine my friend gave me. I remain consistent, and _have_ to get my workout in 4 days a week no matter what. The way I go about these workouts and my diet is very methodical. Depending on what I'm doing, I will typically think about it carefully and make a decision that way. So yea, I basically go by the book. Seems to be working. =)


I can't stick to a routine to save my life, but ever since I started lifting I've found that I don't even have to motivate myself anymore - I *want* to go to the gym. 3x per week. I can't go now because I'm sick and I miss it. 

Out of curiosity: how's your diet? What works best for you?


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

I'm an INFJ and I used to go to yoga classes, do a lot pilates and run. I don't do it often anymore because I just fell out of the habit but I still have days where I crave a run. Self consciousness gets the better of me I think. I want to sign up for a gym but I don't know if I would like working out in front of others.


----------



## C3bBb

isingthebodyelectric said:


> I'm an INFJ and I used to go to yoga classes, do a lot pilates and run. I don't do it often anymore because I just fell out of the habit but I still have days where I crave a run. Self consciousness gets the better of me I think. I want to sign up for a gym but I don't know if I would like working out in front of others.


People are usually too self-absorbed to mind what other people are doing in the gym  Otherwise running outside is great too, and more preferable unless you're living in a region with unforgiving winters like I am, haha.


----------



## William I am

Senshu_Ben_Gone said:


> People are usually too self-absorbed to mind what other people are doing in the gym  Otherwise running outside is great too, and more preferable unless you're living in a region with unforgiving winters like I am, haha.


Mmmmmmm.... That doesn't match my experience. Normally people won't say anything, but a lot of people have roaming or busy eyes in the college gym I go to.


----------



## lilysocks

intj. i bike commute and that's it. never could ever deal with any other format at all. purely exercise-related 'reasons' just never work on my mind - it's just not interested. and i resent any time taken out of my existing life just for exercising. get really angry and really snarly extremely fast about it. it's like time lost to standing at bus stops, to me.

most of the stuff that most people do while exercising like music or tv or taking a buddy along . . . those don't interest me in the first place, or they actively drain me as well. well, music maybe. but going to work and coming home is something i'd be doing anyway, so this format is perfect for me because it doesn't feel like i'm just pissing away a big chunk of my day. i spend most of it thinking and/or talking to myself, which is stuff that i do need a lot of time for anyway.

and i like the faint perversity/contrariness of it ;-)


----------



## C3bBb

lilysocks said:


> intj. i bike commute and that's it. never could ever deal with any other format at all. purely exercise-related 'reasons' just never work on my mind - it's just not interested. and i resent any time taken out of my existing life just for exercising. get really angry and really snarly extremely fast about it. it's like time lost to standing at bus stops, to me.
> 
> most of the stuff that most people do while exercising like music or tv or taking a buddy along . . . those don't interest me in the first place, or they actively drain me as well. well, music maybe. but going to work and coming home is something i'd be doing anyway, so this format is perfect for me because it doesn't feel like i'm just pissing away a big chunk of my day. i spend most of it thinking and/or talking to myself, which is stuff that i do need a lot of time for anyway.
> 
> and i like the faint perversity/contrariness of it ;-)


Talking to yourself while riding your bike? Can we be friends?


----------



## Playful Proxy

ENTP here. 

What is this fitness thing you speak of? My brain keeps my weight in check.


----------



## Satan Claus

I'm an ENTP and do work out however to keep me going and not let me get bored I have to change the workout every month


----------



## Isaiah Joshua

INTJ, I mostly prefer to work out alone in my room(calisthenics) but from time to time I get myself on being used with the presence of other people too. I jog outside, around the nearest mall.


----------



## Fallen Archetype

INFJ. I like to lift weights alone. I don't care if it's a home gym or some other type of gym so long as I can lift weights. I also am a very hyper active individual so I very much enjoy good cardio work. Usually either running alone or doing some kind of creative cardio work with my weights.


----------

